# Standard Speakers in 325i



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi,

I know 325i comes with a optional Harmon Kardon system. But what is the standard speaker system in 325i?
Is it Bose?

MSN autos tells it has "Bose(R) AM/FM Radio With 8 Speakers Total"


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

vimal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know 325i comes with a optional Harmon Kardon system. But what is the standard speaker system in 325i?
> Is it Bose?
> ...


Someone chime in if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the speakers in the HK system vs. non-HK are identical. HK adds: a few more speakers (including subs) and an upgraded amp setup. But the main original speakers stay the same.


----------



## phita23 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd like to know as well. How many watts? Brand?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Jim H said:


> Someone chime in if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the speakers in the HK system vs. non-HK are identical. HK adds: a few more speakers (including subs) and an upgraded amp setup. But the main original speakers stay the same.


They are identical in _size_ only... check this HK upgrade project for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

They're actually not identical in size (well, not the woofers)

The standards are from random suppliers (most are from 'HAES'). The HK woofers actually have slightly smaller cones made from what appears to be crappier-looking paper, and a narrower foam surround. Magnets are identical, and the voice coils are both 1". The HK's frequency response doesn't go as low, which is obviously a non-issue since the HK system has a sub, and the woofers are highpassed anyhow.

I did quite a bit of comparisons between the two woofers and some aftermarkets when trying to pick what to use in the back of my wagon, and the HKs DO sound better than the normals ones. In fact, they sounded better than an old set of Boston Rally coaxes that were lying around the house.

I've posted wattage (determined by opening the amp) somewhere before.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Jim H said:


> Someone chime in if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the speakers in the HK system vs. non-HK are identical. HK adds: a few more speakers (including subs) and an upgraded amp setup. But the main original speakers stay the same.


hmm. Thats interesting. Let me ask my dealer.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Technic said:


> They are identical in _size_ only... check this HK upgrade project for more info. :thumbup:


Interesting. Just goes to show you how much inaccurate information there is out there. I searched on this exact question a couple months ago and everyone told me my answer above. So the speakers may indeed be different, but it makes me wonder how much information IS accurate when researching stuff on the boards (here or elsewhere). Frustrating.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

Jim H said:


> Interesting. Just goes to show you how much inaccurate information there is out there. I searched on this exact question a couple months ago and everyone told me my answer above. So the speakers may indeed be different, but it makes me wonder how much information IS accurate when researching stuff on the boards (here or elsewhere). Frustrating.


Definitely missinformation out there. When I was deciding whether or not to pay for the upgrade, one dealer had me listen to a car with HK, and then press that HK sound equilization button (can't remember what it's called, but it's supposed to enhance the sound). He said that the difference with the button pressed or not was the difference in the two systems. Definitely not true of course, but this was coming from a salesman. All the speakers are upgraded and you get the extra subs.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

I didnt opt for the HK upgrade, and so have the base system with NAV. Even though I still have 10 speakers, the 6 speaker system in my Accord EX blows BMW audio in all dimensions of sound. Then I went to the dealer and listened to HK and to my surprise it was only better in some added bass, the highs or tweets were as muffled as in my system.


----------



## Red M1st (Sep 25, 2004)

the HK system in my M3 E36 is amazing, the low freq's go down to the mid 20's which clearly make the bass amazing. The extra speakers just add to the effect. With my DVD player added if even makes it sound like 5.1 even though i dont have a DSP added.

The sound system in my 323iSE E36 is now where near as good..


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *They're actually not identical in size (well, not the woofers)*
> 
> The standards are from random suppliers (most are from 'HAES'). The HK woofers actually have slightly smaller cones made from what appears to be crappier-looking paper, and a narrower foam surround. Magnets are identical, and the voice coils are both 1". The HK's frequency response doesn't go as low, which is obviously a non-issue since the HK system has a sub, and the woofers are highpassed anyhow.
> 
> ...


Sorry... I should have stated "identical in size" as in they will fit in the same hole, not the speaker itself. :thumbup:


----------

